# Summerfeld bits



## snakebell (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello, I was interested on the quality of Sumerrfeld bit sets?


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

allo

I use them for some time.
I did many projects
I am 100% satisfy


----------



## devil2456 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have just bought a set of Tongue & Groove.they are fantastic set the grove bit first and the tongue bit will be sat right with out the need to adjust anything.planing to buy more as when i can afford.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , Nathan


----------

